# Labels by George



## PeterZ (Jun 9, 2007)

George,

Another post talked about you printing labels with a color laser. All I have is a worn out inkjet (aside from my mondo high speed B&amp;W laser that SWMBO uses for transcripts). Inkjet ink is not waterproof, and my inkjet is iffy at best for labels.

I, for one, would be more than happy to pay you for labels. I tend to do front and back labels. My questions are:

What format? .gif, .jpg, .png, Photoshop (I'm guessing that AutoCAD .dwg is a no)?

What size file? I have no problem sending a 1 meg file of the label, but if that is a waste of bandwidth I would not do it.

Here is the example:

Front








*Edited by: PeterZ *


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 9, 2007)

Back


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 9, 2007)

First time I viewed the photos weren't there...now they are there 'Proud' and Clear... 


Thanks...they are really nice!!!!*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2007)

These photos take a minute to load! I posted saying that I didnt
see anything and had to delete it. They are very nice Peter,
whats up with the Turkey?


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 9, 2007)

Same here, or whenI right click and select "show picture" they come up.Nice labels Z Man.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 9, 2007)

Cool trick with the.... right click...show pictures.... JW


----------



## Waldo (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't think thats no turkey wade. I believe that Muscovy is a duck. Either way, a nice label Peter.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm just getting the x. Nothing when I right click. 


Ramona






OH&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;OK there they are.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 10, 2007)

Peter, 


I copied your front label and put it into my photoshop program. I put it into a 3x5 label size and it looks perfect. Are you thinking of a specific size for the labels? There is a way to make custom sizes and I'm trying to figure that out.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 10, 2007)

what does duck wine taste like? 



Just kidding nice label.


----------



## Trigham (Jun 10, 2007)

Peter



How sweet of you to use a picture of wade



on your new labels........


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 11, 2007)

OldWino said:


> what does duck wine taste like?
> 
> Just kidding nice label.




I've had Cold Duck Wine a time or two...Not the same I bet.


----------



## scotty (Jun 11, 2007)

I enjoyed peter sellers as well


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 11, 2007)

Duck? Tastes kinda like chicken. Peter's Cellars has been my label since my first foray into winemaking ~20 years ago. Back then I used pre-printed labels and put the "Peter's Cellars" and varietal in the label with a dot matrix printer using DOS-based software. We're talking 1985 here. Everything on a 5.25" floppy.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2007)

dot matrix printer using DOS-based software. That stuff really existed?



I thought that was just a myth!


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 12, 2007)

Wade, I wrote my first computer program in 1969 on a computer that wouldn't fit in your wine making room, ran on 220v, was fed via teletype machines and punched paper tape, had a whopping 4k of ram, and took 45 minutes to boot (you had to enter 16 digit binary numbers by setting 16 switches up or down and push enter, then enter the next number from a book).

As far as I am concerned, DOS and a computer that boots at the flip of a switch was a major improvement.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2007)

So there was life before laptops!



Its amazing how something that used to take up a room now fits into a cell phone.


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 14, 2007)

To me, the most amazing thing is the idea of distributed computing. It started with [email protected] In a short time SETI (Search for ExtraTerrestrial Intelligence) gathered more data than a Cray supercomputer could crunch in 50 years, and they didn't have anything like the money it would have taken to buy the computer time. The solution? Get people with low powered PC's to download little pieces of data, crunch them in the idle time when the computer wasn't doing anything else, and upload the results.

It started before the Internet, and is still going on today. The 50,000 or so computers still active on [email protected] are a processing power vastly more powerful than the entire computing power of the National Security Administration (NSA), which is by far the most powerful single-agency computer setup in the world.


----------



## Trubador (Jun 14, 2007)

PeterZ said:


> To me, the most amazing thing is the idea of distributed
> computing. It started with [email protected] In a short time SETI
> (Search for ExtraTerrestrial Intelligence) gathered more data than a
> Cray supercomputer could crunch in 50 years, and they didn't have
> ...





I was a member of [email protected] for many years. I got a new computer
and never added it. I am going to have to now! One of my
many other hobbies is amateur astronomy. Check out the company
Stellarvue next time your in the market for a telescope.



- Jorma


----------

